# The New Center Of Technology - Israel's mega projects for the next 12 year



## rylah (Aug 7, 2018)

1. *Skyscrapers* - Ben Arim Tower is the highest one in the series, Tel-Aviv






*2.The Tel Aviv-Jerusalem High-speed railway*





*3. Tel-Aviv light rail*





*Solar-energy valley in the desert, Negev*






*Silicon Wadi development, and a number of products soon on the markets:*
a. Smart cookers
b. Future Oled screens
c. Self-driving cars
d. Smart glasses
e. Smart mirrors and more...


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 7, 2018)

rylah said:


> 1. *Skyscrapers* - Ben Arim Tower is the highest one in the series, Tel-Aviv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And all that even with Palestinians to deal with.  Truly amazing.


----------



## rylah (Aug 7, 2018)

*
Take a tour of Israel’s huge new solar-energy valley in the desert
One of the largest renewable energy projects in the world, the sprawling Negev complex will produce 300 megawatts of clean electricity every day.
*
Four Eiffel Towers could be built with the 28,000 tons of steel being used by Negev Energy to construct the Ashalim Thermo-Solar Power Station in Israel’s Negev Desert. Spread flat over 988 acres of sand, the array is nevertheless an impressive sight that tourists will be able to view from a platform after the plant opens next summer.


----------



## member (Aug 7, 2018)

rylah said:


> 1. *Skyscrapers* - Ben Arim Tower is the highest one in the series, Tel-Aviv
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 All the best to...civilized living !  interesting, the building looks like a shapely leg looking at from behind....solar energy....the jetsons-type railway.............love it!

but...we have to share a planet with "people" who still scoop up food with their fingers and shove the food into their mouths....and we have to share the planet with ...people who's mindset and "clothes" are from the 7th century....

_"in Afghanistan, the Taliban attacked a newly constructed district headquarters in the southern Uruzgan province early Saturday, killing four Afghan soldiers...."_










oh well, live.........

.........and 

  let live.....!!


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2018)

Israel is the most state of the art nation on earth.
On the other hand, that architecture is costing a fortune.


----------



## rylah (Aug 7, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> Israel is the most state of the art nation on earth.
> On the other hand, that architecture is costing a fortune.


Pack Your suitcases already 

Now more seriously, does the Wadi provide advantages over the Valley?


----------



## rylah (Aug 7, 2018)

These photos from the high-speed railway construction are just beautiful... gonna be a wonderful ride through tunnels, mountains and open nature.


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 7, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *Skyscrapers* - Ben Arim Tower is the highest one in the series, Tel-Aviv
> ...


Palestinians, Iranian, Syrians, ISIS on the border... 
and some annoying BDS


----------



## Roudy (Aug 7, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > 1. *Skyscrapers* - Ben Arim Tower is the highest one in the series, Tel-Aviv
> ...


Let's give credit where credit is due.  Palestinians are pretty advanced as well, inventors of kite bombs, suicide vests, human shields etc.


----------



## rylah (Aug 7, 2018)

*Soon: A new Israeli satellite will be approved*
*The satellite is expected to be produced by the Aerospace industry, and will be national rather than commercial. The move comes as part of an effort to improve Israel's ranking in the field of space activity*

The government may approve a plan for the production of a national communications satellite this week. It all started last year, after the Amos 6 satellite exploded with a failed launch over US soil, and Israel Aircraft Industries received about 60 percent of the cost of the insurance.

In the meantime, Israel needs a strong communications satellite and Space Company (formerly owned by Israel Aerospace Industries) has decided to publish an international tender. But here there has been a turnaround: the state has decided that the media must be self-produced. In the coming days, the government will approve the production of Amos 8 (by Israel Aerospace Industries) as a national and non-commercial satellite.

In light of the decision, there is also concern about the deterioration of Israel's standing in all spheres of activity in space. If 10 to 15 years ago, Israel took a place of honor in the opening quintet of the leading countries in space, a mountain that now extends at the bottom of the second decade (by weighing a variety of parameters).

*



*
Launch of Ofek 11 satellite. Photo: Space Administration, Ministry of Defense


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2018)

rylah said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is the most state of the art nation on earth.
> ...


I haven’t been there.
Most of the people I know are moving to the English speaking, Modern Orthodox areas.
One thing they tell me for sure, Yerushalayim houses are for the super wealthy.


----------



## Roudy (Aug 7, 2018)

Palestinian high speed rail is the fastest on earth.  Once a jihadi blows himself up, POOF...he instantly gets transported to the 72 virgin donkeys in Islamic heaven.  The Israelis have a way to go to beat that speed.


----------



## rylah (Aug 7, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



That's why many choose the surrounding neighborhoods, 10-20 min ride and You're in Jerusalem.The prices are much more affordable, in some cases better than in the north. One can find really good communities to raise kids.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2018)

rylah said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


God willing, a year or two at most.


----------



## rylah (Aug 7, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Baezer Hashem!
It actually seems that technological development  has a direct connection to attraction of immigration.


----------



## Indeependent (Aug 7, 2018)

rylah said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


What convinced me is, Baruch Hashem, the 70th Anniversary celebrations with zero incidents.


----------



## rylah (Aug 7, 2018)

Indeependent said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


Yes there was a certain amount of concern for how symbolic the day was,
but then again none of the other miracles that happen to Israel every day are easy to neglect.


----------



## rylah (Aug 7, 2018)

When Israel’s first prime minister, David Ben-Gurion, expressed his vision over 60 years ago “to make the desert bloom,” he may not have expected a multi-billion-dollar initiative that combines three massive solar power plants, the world’s tallest solar tower, and a wastewater treatment plant, all housed near a tiny Israeli community of roughly 500 people in the Negev desert.

The ambitious projects were launched in late 2014, following an Israeli government-set objective of having renewable energy contribute to 10 percent of electricity generation by 2020. And almost all are near completion.






The first is a massive, $1.1 billion, 121 MW thermo-solar power plant spread over 988 acres (about 4 square kilometers) of land called Negev Energy. It is made up of 28,000 tons of steel and some 500,000 parabolic mirrors that collect light to be converted to energy. The plant plans to reduce approximately 245,000 tons of carbon dioxide emissions per year – the equivalent of removing 50,000 vehicles from the road – and provide clean power solely from renewable energy to 60,000 households in Israel by 2020.

The second project is a smaller plant across 741 acres (almost 3 square kilometers) built on concentrated solar power, which includes a massive, 820-foot (250-meter) solar tower, the largest such tower in the world and playfully dubbed the “tower of power.” Called Megalim Solar Power, and with an estimated cost of $800 million, it includes a solar field with over 50,000 software-controlled heliostat mirrors that concentrate sunlight atop a solar receiver steam generator.






Nearby, the third project is a 35 MW solar plant based on photovoltaic, or PV, power – that is, the use of solar cells to generate electrical power. The initiative came with an initial investment of some $100 million and is dubbed the Ashalim SUN project.

The fourth initiative, the Ramat Hanegev Cogeneration Waste Water Treatment and Demineralization Plant, is part of a government plan to support the solar facilities which also includes bolstering the infrastructure surrounding the complexes.

http://nocamels.com/2018/01/renewable-energy-negev-solar-power/


----------



## Shazoomx4 (Aug 7, 2018)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



I have to say, they gave us a lesson with all this terror of ballons


----------



## rylah (Aug 8, 2018)

*On a cloudless day, Israel breaks its solar power production record*
*At precisely 12:07 P.M. on Saturday, solar energy produced 13.4 % of the total electricity being consumed nationwide*

Saturday was a perfectly cloud-free spring day — perfect for Israel to break its solar power record.

At precisely 12:07 P.M. solar energy was producing  13.4 % of the total electricity being consumed in the country, a new record, the Israel Electric Corporation said.

However, officials said that while Israel has been working to increase its power derived from renewable energy, Saturday’s results were caused by a specific confluence of events — high solar production and low overall consumption.

“We are very proud of this,” said Oren Hellman of the corporation. “But it is a specific record. The high percentage level comes because it was a Saturday and the weather was perfect for renewable energy. This proves we can do it.”

“The sun is the biggest source of energy in Israel and we can achieve much greater solar energy production,” he said.
Jonathan Aikhenbaum, a campaign manager at Greenpeace Israel praised the event.

“This proves that when you want, when obstacles are removed, the solar revolution is gaining strength,” he told the Ynet news site. “A combination of sun and innovation is finally putting Israel on the map. The day is not far off where we will reach 100 % from solar energy, like Denmark achieved from wind energy last year.”






While Israel is blessed with abundant sunshine and a robust solar energy industry, production in Israel has traditionally been low, with much of it going to export. The discovery in recent years of huge natural gas reserves has also hampered the adoption of solar energy.

Israel announced in 2015 that as part of the Paris Accord it aims to have 10% of the country’s energy come from renewable sources such as solar, wind, and biogas by 2020, and 17% come from renewable energies by 2030.

The figures are far below the OECD goals of 20% energy from renewable sources by 2020 and 27% by 2030, and many countries are well beyond that. In 2016, 32% of Germany’s energy consumption came from renewable forces.

Currently, just 2.6% of Israel’s energy currently comes from renewable sources. Although the southern Negev region and the Arava lead the way in solar production.
Currently, the Arava region is 70% powered by the sun during the day, and at 2020 will be at 100%.

On a cloudless day, Israel breaks its solar power production record


----------



## rylah (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## rylah (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## rylah (Aug 8, 2018)

A real estate conference in Eilat:
different views on a number of towers in the design of the Miloslavsky Architects office, the most prominent of which is the 100-story "Inter-Cities" tower. Everything is in the "center of interest" in the area of the stock market, between Ramat Gan - Tel Aviv and Givatayim.


----------



## rylah (Aug 18, 2018)

*First electric train reaches Jerusalem*




THE first electrically-hauled test train on Israel’s A1 Link between Tel Aviv and Jerusalem has travelled on the final section of the 57km new line and reached Jerusalem Navon (formerly Hauma) station.

The train travelled on the section between Latrun and Jerusalem Navon, where electrification has now been completed. However, several section of the A1 Link still have to be electrified, and delays in completing this could jeopardise the opening of the line on September 23. The opening date is also threatened by a recently declared labour dispute and the completion of final safety tests by TÜV SÜD, Germany.

A journey time of 28 minutes is envisaged between Tel Aviv Hahagana and Jerusalem Navon, which is about 1 hour faster than using the existing service via the old line to Jerusalem Malha.


----------



## rylah (Aug 19, 2018)

The 15,000 passionate FIFA World Cup fans  wildly cheering together at the St. Petersburg FIFA Fan Fest, one of Russia’s 11 official public viewing events on matchdays, had a unique way to quench their thirst: Watergen provided the venue with their water-from-the-air technology!

*An Israeli Company WaterGen is Generating the Water From Air*


----------



## Likkmee (Aug 19, 2018)

rylah said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is the most state of the art nation on earth.
> ...


Less Jews


----------



## rylah (Aug 19, 2018)

*Israel plans to land unmanned spacecraft
on moon in February
*
YEHUD, Israel (Reuters) - An Israeli non-profit group plans to land an unmanned spacecraft on the moon in February in the first landing of its kind since 2013.
The craft, which is shaped like a round table with four carbon fiber legs, is set to blast off in December from Florida’s Cape Canaveral aboard a SpaceX Falcon 9 rocket, said Ido Anteby, chief executive of the SpaceIL non-profit.
It aims to transmit pictures and videos back to earth over two days after it lands on Feb. 13 as well as measuring magnetic fields.

“Our spacecraft will be the smallest ever to land on the moon,” said Anteby.







Since 1966, the United States and the former Soviet Union have put around 12 unmanned spacecraft on the moon using braking power to perform “soft” landings and China did so in 2013.
SpaceIL was founded in 2011 by a group of engineers with a budget of about $90 million and they had to sacrifice size and operational capabilities for more efficient travel.
The craft, unveiled on Tuesday at state-owned defense contractor Israel Aerospace Industries, stands about 1.5 meters high and weighs 585 kg (1,290 lb). The spacecraft has four carbon fiber legs and fuel takes up two-thirds of its weight.

At 60,000 km (37,000 miles) above Earth the spacecraft will deploy. It will orbit Earth in expanding ellipses and, about two months later, cross into the moon’s orbit. It will then slow and carry out a soft landing causing no damage to the craft.
“The landing is the most complicated part. The spot chosen is relatively flat and the spacecraft has eye contact with Earth for communication,” Anteby said. “From the moment the spacecraft reaches the point that it begins the landing, it will handle it totally autonomously.”


----------



## rylah (Aug 21, 2018)

SiliconWadi - Be'er Sheva the Desert Capital

"Be'er Sheva is going to become not only a major cyber security center in Israel,  but for the entire Western world"  - PM Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 22, 2018)

rylah said:


> *Israel plans to land unmanned spacecraft
> on moon in February
> *
> YEHUD, Israel (Reuters) - An Israeli non-profit group plans to land an unmanned spacecraft on the moon in February in the first landing of its kind since 2013.
> ...



That can be the Palestinian State !!


----------



## fncceo (Aug 22, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Fewer ...


----------



## rylah (Aug 22, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel plans to land unmanned spacecraft
> ...



Didn't You know, they have already pressed charges in Hague, 
the landing spot for the Israeli spacecraft has been 'Palestinian land' since before Jews ruined the moon.

True story.


----------



## rylah (Oct 10, 2018)

*Tel Aviv's tallest building receives final approval






The 100-floor building will be located on the boundaries of Tel Aviv, Givatayim, and Ramat Gan.
*
The largest office tower in Israel has been approved. The Tel Aviv District Planning and Building Commission in the Planning Administration today rejected the objections and gave final approval to a plan for building the 100-storey Bein Arim Tower. The Tel Aviv municipality-owned site is located in the heart of the metropolitan business district between Shefa Tal Street in Givatayim, Jabotinsky Street in Ramat Gan, and the exit ramp from the Ayalon Highway (Arlosorov Interchange), near the Savidor Railway Station and the Tel Aviv light railway Red Line.

The plant includes 120,000 square meters of main space for offices, hotels, commerce, and public space. In addition to the tower, two six-storey public buildings will be constructed nearby. The Tel Aviv municipality will set uses for these two buildings in the future.






It is believed that the Tel Aviv municipality will soon issue a tender to market the land to developers. Due to the scope of the project and the fact that most of its uses are for offices and hotels, large companies oriented towards offices such as Azrieli Group Ltd.(TASE: Amot Investments Ltd.(TASE:AMOT), and Nitsba Holdings Ltd. (TASE: NTBA) are expected to take an interest in the tender, as well as cooperation between income-producing real estate companies and players in the hotel industry.

Tel Aviv's tallest building receives final approval


----------



## member (Oct 10, 2018)

Shazoomx4 said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...







*"Palestinians, Iranian, Syrians, ISIS on the border... and some annoying BDS"*





 so....

 what are you trying to say ?









i missed it​


----------



## rylah (Oct 10, 2018)

member said:


> Shazoomx4 said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



...yet Israel, thank G-d, after only 70 years of non-stop pressure from every possible direction and never ending attempts to wipe us out, has flourished into the leading society of the middle east, to say the least.


----------



## rylah (Oct 10, 2018)

*IAI studying follow-on opportunities for SpaceIL lunar lander*

PARIS — As it completes a lunar lander scheduled for launch late this year, an Israeli company says it’s looking for opportunities to do similar future spacecraft to tap into the growing demand for lunar missions.

Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) is completing work on a lander for an Israel nonprofit organization, SpaceIL, a former competitor in the Google Lunar X Prize. In July, SpaceIL announced that the lander would launch in December on a SpaceX Falcon 9 from Florida, landing on the moon Feb. 13.

Those launch plans firmed up Sept. 11 when Spaceflight Industries, a provider of rideshare launch services, announced plans for a series of rideshare missions to geostationary transfer orbit, starting with several payloads that will accompany a satellite built by Space Systems Loral on a Falcon 9. While spaceflight said that manifest for that mission was full, the only payload it disclosed was SpaceIL’s lunar lander.

Spaceflight also did not disclose the primary payload for the launch, but industry observers believe it is the PSN-6 communications satellite, which is the next SSL-built GEO satellite scheduled for launch on a Falcon 9. That launch is expected late this year or early next year.

IAI is serving as the prime contractor for the SpaceIL-designed lander, whose cost SpaceIL has estimated to be $88 million. “We’re in the middle of testing. It’s going along exactly as planned. We’ll be ready to launch at the end of the year,” said Opher Doron, vice president and general manager of IAI’s space division, in an interview here Sept. 11 during Euroconsult’s World Satellite Business Week.

SpaceIL’s primary purpose for doing the lunar lander mission was to inspire Israeli students to pursue science and engineering careers, with no plans to do additional missions. Doron noted that SpaceIL’s outreach efforts during development of the lander had reached more than one million students in the country.

IAI studying follow-on opportunities for SpaceIL lunar lander - SpaceNews.com


----------



## member (Oct 10, 2018)

rylah said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > Shazoomx4 said:
> ...






oh...._Ohhh_.  Wasn't sure about shazoom's post (_forgot what side _

 he is on)................he was just adding to the list of ....._islamic_ obstacles.....


----------



## rylah (Oct 12, 2018)

NASA To Test Israeli-Made Radiation Protection Space Vest On Orion EM-1 Flight

Israel’s Space Agency (ISA) and NASA (National Aeronautics and Space Administration) announced on Tuesday that they were joining forces to protect astronauts in space from radiation exposure, tapping into technology developed by Israeli company StemRad for a radiation protection vest it created, the AstroRad, set to be tested in deep space.

NASA is set to launch the AstroRad into space as part of the last test flight of its Orion spacecraft, with dummies on deck, before manned missions begin. The launch is planned for 2019 and the spacecraft will spend about three weeks in space, including in retrograde orbit around the moon. The trial will involve testing the new protective suit against cosmic gamma rays as part of a feasibility study for any future mission to Mars.


----------



## rylah (Oct 21, 2018)

*NASA, Israel Space Agency Sign Agreement for Commercial Lunar Cooperation*

NASA has signed an agreement with the Israel Space Agency (ISA) to cooperatively utilize the Israeli nonprofit SpaceIL’s commercial lunar mission, expected to land on the Moon in 2019. 

NASA will contribute a laser retroreflector array to aid with ground tracking and Deep Space Network support to aid in mission communication. ISA and SpaceIL will share data with NASA from the SpaceIL lunar magnetometer installed aboard the spacecraft. The instrument, which was developed in collaboration with the Weizmann Institute of Science, will measure the magnetic field on and above the landing site. The data will be made publicly available through NASA’s Planetary Data System.  In addition, NASA’s Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter will attempt to take scientific measurements of the SpaceIL lander as it lands on the Moon. 
NASA, Israel Space Agency Sign Agreement for Commercial Lunar Cooperat


----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2018)

*And, as I posted, Israel is involved with major projects overseas such as moving recycled water from Tijuana, Mexico to the wine valley to the south.*


----------



## rylah (Nov 12, 2018)

The first pictures from the second international airport of Israel, almost finished, are expected to open in the coming months (from the page on 'infrastructure'). For years we have been waiting to finish the project with the magnificent view, and it is coming. This is the time for a third international airport in Israel, and for the construction of the Eilat-Central Railway - גיא בכור Guy Bechor


----------



## rylah (Nov 12, 2018)

*A New Gateway to Israel - The Ramon International Airport*


----------



## rylah (Nov 24, 2018)

Humanity is yet to reach planet Mars, but these Israeli researchers taking part in the D-MARS project in the Israeli desert got as close as anyone ever has to experience what life on the red planet would be like.  Watch how:  Israel ישראל on Twitter


----------



## rylah (Nov 24, 2018)

We are excited to present D-Mars the Desert Mars Analog Ramon Station in Israel.
First Analog mission is expected on February 2018 https://www.d-mars.org 





D-MARS on Twitter


----------



## rylah (Dec 30, 2018)

The International Airport "Ramon" in Timna will open on January 22, 2019,
two weeks after the death of Rona Ramon Z"l. In the first stage, Arkia and Israir domestic flights will be operated, and later international commercial flights of foreign airlines.


----------



## rylah (Jan 2, 2019)

*‘Beresheet’ spacecraft ready for 2019 launch*


----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2019)

rylah said:


> *‘Beresheet’ spacecraft ready for 2019 launch*



*Genesis is going to be launched from Canaveral [doesn't say how] and is supposed to land on the moon not far from where the Apollo landings were.*


----------



## rylah (Jan 24, 2019)

*Beresheet spacecraft ready for launch in Florida*

The Israeli ‘Beresheet’, or genesis, spacecraft, has now finally arrived at the Cape Canaveral Air-Force base in Florida from where it’s set to be launched to the moon next month.


----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2019)

*The traffic lights will communicate with the cars: the experiment that may reduce waiting at intersections*
*An innovative system developed at Ben Gurion University will alert passengers when the traffic light changes to red and will provide a warning shortly before the green light begins*

An era when traffic lights will communicate with smart cars and tell them when the traffic light turns red or how to 'catch' a green wave, looks closer than ever.Another step towards the future is being made on the streets of Be'er Sheva , as part of an experiment conducted by researchers from Ben-Gurion University of the Negev with the participation of 100 local drivers.During the experiment, which is being held for the open day for undergraduate studies this month at the university, a dedicated application developed for a smart cellular device will operate and receive real-time data from traffic lights at key intersections in Be'er Sheva.

The new system will alert the passengers when the traffic light turns red and stop, and will provide the driver with a red warning in the red light shortly before the green light begins.

The aim of the experiment, led by Prof. Hillel Bar-Gera, Dr. Avinoam Borovsky and Prof. Gilad Ravid of the Department of Industrial Engineering and Management, is to examine the effect of traffic-light communication applications on drivers 'behavior and to examine the effects of such behavior on drivers' behavior. Be'er Sheva Drivers will drive the streets of Masada - Yehuda Halevi - the liberators - Regger, will experience the use of the system, when their behavior will be documented all the time, and they will be asked about its use.

"The system was examined in a preliminary study conducted in the driving simulator at Ben-Gurion University, and was found to have a very high potential both in terms of reducing the passages in red and in improving the uniformity of the drivers' reactions," explains Prof. Bar-Gera."The application that warns of the start of the green light at the traffic light will contribute to reducing the lost time at the beginning of the green, thereby improving the efficiency of the junction and reducing congestion on the roads, and this may prevent confusion between green and different directions."

The research is carried out in cooperation with the Ministry of Transportation, the Municipality of Be'er Sheva, Autotalks and Weimzor.

Maariv 5/2/2019


----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2019)

*Autotalks - V2X today and tomorrow*

Autotalks company video describes use cases of V2X solution today and in the near future to come.
See how V2X will effect our day-to-day driving and will help reduce road accidents and save lives.

A technology soon to go global...


----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2019)

*Railway Plans from Israel to the Gulf?*


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2019)

This Jerusalem-based renewable-energy developer will invest $1 billion over the next four years to advance green power projects across 15 West African countries. Energiya Global and its associated companies developed the first commercial-scale solar field in sub-Sahara Africa in Rwanda, and broke ground on a similar plant in Burundi that will supply 15% of the country’s power. Energiya Global now has fields at various stages of development in 10 African countries.


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2019)

ElectRoad of Rosh Ha’ayin, founded in 2013, is developing a smart transportation technology for underground electric coils that recharge EVs wirelessly as they travel. Its Dynamic Wireless Electrification System would initially be implemented for electric public buses. The revolutionary technology reduces the need for a large battery and for recharging or refueling the vehicle during the day.


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2019)

Renewable Energy In The Negev: Israel’s Multi-Billion-Dollar Solar Valley

When Israel’s first prime minister, David Ben-Gurion, expressed his vision over 60 years ago “to make the desert bloom,” he may not have expected a multi-billion-dollar initiative that combines three massive solar power plants, the world’s tallest solar tower, and a wastewater treatment plant, all housed near a tiny Israeli community of roughly 500 people in the Negev desert.

The ambitious projects were launched in late 2014, following an Israeli government-set objective of having renewable energy contribute to 10 percent of electricity generation by 2020. And almost all are near completion.


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2019)

*Israel to Host 2020 International Mars Analogue*

TRENDING | Israel's D-mars program is firing on all cylinders, and now the Jewish state has been chosen as the location for an international initiative to make a Mars mission realistic in our lifetime. Liad Yosef, one of the two Israelis selected for the project, talks to host Emily Frances.


----------



## rylah (Feb 18, 2019)

*SpaceIL moonshot to be launched Friday*

This morning, SpaceIL, in conjunction with Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI), announced that the first Israeli spacecraft to land on the moon, "Beresheet", will be launched this Friday morning. After a seven-week journey, the spacecraft is expected to land on the moon during April.

This is the first time that such a small country is sending a spacecraft to the moon, and the first time that such a venture is not a government project but a mission that has behind it a non-profit organization. The countries that have so far landed a spacecraft on the moon are the US, the Soviet Union, and China.

Bereshit was originally supposed to land on the moon on February 13, but the launch was postponed because of constraints at launch company SpaceX. At a press conference this morning, SpaceIL president Morris Kahn revealed that the current launch date was also at risk because of the government shutdown in the US, which made it difficult to obtain the permit to transfer the spacecraft to Cape Canaveral in Florida, from where it will be launched.

"Eight years ago we ventured on this journey that is now nearing completion in about two months when we land on the moon. We are making history and are proud to be part of a group that dreamed and realized the vision that many countries in the world share, but so far only three have realized. Yesterday we presented the Beresheet project as a gift to the President of Israel, where it was declared a national project. I couldn't be prouder than to give this gift to the people of Israel and make it part of the Israeli ethos of technology, daring and a generous dose of nerve," Kahn said.

IAI CEO Nimrod Sheffer said, “The cooperation with SpaceIL is an example of the amazing achievements that can be attained by the State of Israel and a symbol for the path Israel has walked since its establishment. Most importantly, it illustrates the loftier achievements that can still be achieved - the know-how, the capabilities and the human capital are all here. The journey to the moon is fraught with challenges, but thanks to the professionalism, determination and faith of all the partners in the project, an Israeli spacecraft will be launched to the moon in the coming days. IAI together with our partners at SpaceIL will continue to do everything necessary to ensure the success of this mission".

The Israeli spacecraft will be the smallest to land on the moon: a meter and a half high, two meters in diameter, carrying fuel that accounts for 75% of its weight - 600 kilograms. When it lands, it will weigh 180 kilograms.

SpaceIL moonshot to be launched Friday


----------



## rylah (Feb 22, 2019)

*SpaceX successfully launches rocket with Israel's Beresheet craft*

SpaceX Falcon launches rocket with “Beresheet” craft, as Israel aims to become the 4th country to land on the moon. A communications satellite for Indonesia is the main cargo aboard the Falcon rocket, scheduled to blast off Thursday night. But Israel’s privately funded lunar lander – a first not just for Israel but commercial space – is generating the buzz. Israel seeks to become only the fourth country to successfully land on the moon, after Russia, the U.S. and China. The spacecraft – called Beresheet, Hebrew for Genesis or “In The Beginning” – will take nearly two months to reach the moon.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 25, 2019)

Re the OP I'm more amazed at the progress in they have made in turning sea water into potable water; that has some worldwide implications that will finally see many countries with a much needed natural resource. If you ever go to Israel make it a point to go and see these plants. these are the most important developments I see coming out of there, more so than all the other 'Gee Whiz! stuff combined re global impact.


----------



## rylah (Feb 25, 2019)

Picaro said:


> Re the OP I'm more amazed at the progress in they have made in turning sea water into potable water; that has some worldwide implications that will finally see many countries with a much needed natural resource. If you ever go to Israel make it a point to go and see these plants. these are the most important developments I see coming out of there, more so than all the other 'Gee Whiz! stuff combined re global impact.



Thanks, I agree, kinda went over my head, should look more into desalination projects for the near future, though in order to "go to Israel", first I need to exist it 
Pretty sure Israeli water technology is already widely in use in Africa, probably one of the reasons more and more countries are opening their skies for Israel. Now we can fly straight to S. America without connections in Europe.
But I digress...btw did You hear the one about making water out of humidity? If I'm not mistaken it was the main water source for athletes and fans either during the Mondial in Russia.

*Israeli Desalination Tour*


----------



## Picaro (Feb 25, 2019)

rylah said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Re the OP I'm more amazed at the progress in they have made in turning sea water into potable water; that has some worldwide implications that will finally see many countries with a much needed natural resource. If you ever go to Israel make it a point to go and see these plants. these are the most important developments I see coming out of there, more so than all the other 'Gee Whiz! stuff combined re global impact.
> ...



Probably the next 10-20 years and it will be less costly and more effective as well.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Mar 4, 2019)

What a dream brought forth.  To all those who made (and are still making) this dream a reality -- I gratefully thank you.


----------



## rylah (Mar 19, 2019)

*The "Beresheet" spacecraft is expected to perform a final maneuver on Earth's orbit at 14:30*

*Update (14:55): Journey to the Moon Report #6
Beresheet on the way to the moon - another successful maneuver!

*
Today, at 14:30, a successful maneuver of Beresheet (Genesis) was carried out on its way to an elliptical orbit corresponding to the planned Moon meeting, where the farthest point from Earth is about 405,000 km away.

The spacecraft functions as expected, communicates with the control room at Yahud, the flight control and flight control teams manage to minimize the difficulties in star tracking by adapting the watchers' activation pattern so that all subsequent maneuvering stages are directed to space rather than to the Sun or Earth.

As the space travel continues, the amount of fuel in the spaceship tanks decreases, so this week we operated a momentum wheel that stabilizes the movement of the spacecraft so that the fuel flow in containers will not shake it. The engineering team was preparing to perform a few small maneuvers to improve the spacecraft's path to the moon trap expected on 4 April.

The spacecraft will be located around 14:30 at Perigia (the closest point to Earth) on its orbit around the Earth, and will make a fourth and final maneuver in this orbit. The maneuver is expected to bring the spacecraft to Apogia (the farthest point from Earth in orbit) to a distance of about 400,000 km, compared with 270,000 km on its current route. In addition, the spacecraft is expected to perform several Earth observations before maneuvering.

Source: System Engineer on Twitter

Tracking the real-time spacecraft path * according to the planned route *: SpaceIL (This site is based on the planned maneuver rather than the telemetry obtained from the spaceship itself and therefore does not constitute an indication of the success of the maneuver).


----------



## rylah (Mar 31, 2019)

*International Achievement  for Haifa Port: Awarded "Oscar of the Sea Ports" 
300 of the world's largest ports took part in the prestigious competition
*
Haifa Port won the second time in four years at the World Naval Ports Competition (NAVIS WORLD AWARDS), which was dubbed the "Oscar of the ants", in light of the fact that in the competition the 300 leading international terminals compete in a series of categories.

The event is held once a year in San Francisco and is produced by NAVIS. The Haifa Port win, as it was four years ago, is in the category of "Contribution to the Sea Community and to Customers" - and it won a prize in conjunction with Terminal Terminal of Dubai, DP World.

As in previous competitions, the winners are giant ports in the world, belonging to companies such as APM of Marsec - the world's largest shipping company, Dubai World, which operates terminals around the world, and the Chinese ports of Tianjin and Qingdao. And this year, for the second time in four years, Haifa Port stands in line with the world's leading ports.

Haifa Port was awarded the prestigious "Customer and Community Impact" category - the port's contribution to the community and its customers. The Haifa Port is constantly improving, displaying high output that places it high on the world level, but the prizes in this Oscar competition are given for exceptional achievements and unique technological developments on a global level:

This year's award committee stated that the prize was awarded to Haifa Port for the development and adaptation of its computerized TOS system for full work with a general cargo (all types of cargo that are not containers, such as grain, bulk cargo, import cars, iron, wood, etc.) , For both the waterway and the storage areas, and for the new cargo gate activity at the port. In this way, in the opinion of the award committee, the Haifa Port technological leapfrogged the area of general cargo activity for all customers in this sector, while transporting them to digital and paperless use of all the activities and to increase efficiency at work. This operation of the port places him as a technological leader of the entire sea community that works or visits Israel.

Haifa Krayot News


----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2019)

*Israeli Bug-like Robots to be Used in Future Medical Procedures*

Researchers at Israel's Ben Gurion University have created tiny robotic worms that could become part of medical procedures in the near future. Does this sound terrifying? Our Ariel Levin-Waldman has the story.


----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2019)

*IoT Revolution in Israel - Internet of Things*

By 2030 there will be over 125 billion IoT devices around us - that's innovative technology that connects everything around us to the internet. And when you say innovation - you say Israel! AutoTel - אוטותל has cars that let you know where they're parked, Prisma Photonics makes roads and power lines smart and Quickwy offers a quick mobile self-checkout at stores. The IoT scene is so hot that investors from all over the world are checking out new Israeli IoT startups and setting up R&D centers in Israel


----------



## rylah (Apr 1, 2019)

*Israeli AI Cyber Company Aims to Secure the Sky*

Mobilicom is a cyber security company for drones and robotics, and recently, the company has begun to incorporate AI technology in order to prevent future breaches that could potentially cause life-threatening attacks. Our Lauren Izso has the story.


----------



## rylah (Apr 4, 2019)

*Critical maneuver of the "Beresheet" spacecraft to capture the moon. **See the explanation for the maneuver.*

SpaceIL's engineering team and IAI will perform the most crucial maneuver to date in the spacecraft's voyage to the Moon - "Moon Capture". The maneuver will allow the spacecraft to be trapped by the moon's gravity and thus begin to surround it and with it the Earth.

To date, the spacecraft has orbited the Earth's orbits, during which several maneuvers (motor activation) have been carried out in order to raise its orbit and distance it from Earth. At the beginning of the week, the spacecraft last reached the nearest point to the ball on the last lap around it - only 1,700 kilometers and then continued on its way to the meeting point with the moon within 400 thousand kilometers. Unlike maneuvers performed so far, in which engines have been activated to accelerate the speed of the spacecraft, now the engines will be activated to slow down the speed of Genesis and allow the moon to capture it. The spacecraft will be slowed down at a speed of 8,500 km / h to a speed of 7,500 km / h in relation to the moon.

If the slowdown does not occur properly, the spacecraft may escape the gravitational force of the Earth and the moon and enter another undesirable orbit around the sun, thus the task will come to an end. The success of the maneuver will put the spacecraft into an elliptical orbit around the Moon where the nearest point (Perilona) is about 500 kilometers from the moon and the distance (Apollona) about 10,000 kilometers. In the week following the capture, a number of maneuvers will be made to reduce the lunar orbits from an elliptical orbit to a circular orbit 200 kilometers above the moon, unlike the long orbits around the Earth, the first laps around the moon will last about 14 hours. .

The aim of the maneuvers after capturing the Moon is to lower altitude and reach the optimal point for the spacecraft's autonomous landing at 11/4 in the "calm sea".

*Interim summary - Journey of "Beresheet" until the moon is captured:*

To date, 7 maneuvers have been carried out
The spacecraft has traveled about 5.5 million kilometers in all the cappias and is expected to pass another one million kilometers in lunar orbits.
 A total of 12.5 laps around the Earth (7 laps in a 70,000 km orbit, 2 laps at a track of 131,000 km, 2 laps at 265,000 km and 1.5 lanes at a altitude of 410,000 km).
The amount of fuel used so far is about 80 kg.
There were two major faults that the engineering team had overcome in one of the stars that were blinded by the sun than were observed and the second one was not wanted on the mission computer.

A live broadcast from the control room during the maneuver will appear in the link:  (The text is mostly from SpaceIL)


----------



## rylah (Apr 4, 2019)

*Israeli company makes WATER out of thin air!*

Imagine being able to pull a glass of water out of thin air when you’re thirsty. Sounds like science fiction, right? Well one Israeli company made it possible. Natasha Kirtchuk has the scoop...


----------



## longknife (Apr 6, 2019)

rylah said:


> *Israeli company makes WATER out of thin air!*
> 
> Imagine being able to pull a glass of water out of thin air when you’re thirsty. Sounds like science fiction, right? Well one Israeli company made it possible. Natasha Kirtchuk has the scoop...



There are a lot of methods to gather water out of the air that are of other countries with different ways of doing so.


----------



## sparky (Apr 6, 2019)

next up>


~S~


----------



## rylah (Apr 6, 2019)

longknife said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > *Israeli company makes WATER out of thin air!*
> ...



Sure, I wouldn't be surprised if we could see a wide variety of such methods being experimented in laboratories of most counties today.

There're big questions to be answered and choices to be made before simultaneously transforming our socio-ecological environment with new level of technologies. 

As far as I know, Tel-Aviv is an attractive location for being of the most convenient metropolitans to make such a transition possible in relatively short terms.


----------



## rylah (Apr 9, 2019)

*The "Beresheet" spacecraft - a new photograph of the moon surface.*

The image was taken from a height of 550 km above the surface of the moon
Source Facebook page of SPACEIL

UPDATE:

 Today morning, Tuesday, 9.4.19 at 08:34 SpaceIL's engineering team and IAI successfully carried out another maneuver around the moon. Upon completion of this maneuver in the beginning, she moved to a circular orbit within 200 km of the moon and now encircles the moon every two hours. During the maneuver, the engines operated for about 78 seconds and the amount of fuel burned was about 11.7 kg.

On Wednesday evening, the last maneuver is expected to take place ahead of the expected landing on Thursday between 22:00 and 23:00 Israel time. The landing process will begin about half an hour before the landing and will be broadcast live.

We'll keep updating!


----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2019)

*Tighten belts, starting in a moment...*
*tomorrow* *11.4 at 11:30 AM
*
*SpaceiL*


----------



## rylah (Apr 15, 2019)

*SIGNIFICANT NATURAL GAS DISCOVERY MADE OFF ISRAEL'S SHORE*

Greek energy producer Energean has discovered a further significant natural gas reserve off Israel’s coast, the company announced on Monday.
According to preliminary estimates, the latest discovery in the Karish North exploration field contains between 28 to 42 billion cubic meters (bcm) of natural gas.

Publicly-listed Energean will now conduct further evaluations to further analyze resource potential and determine the liquids content of the discovery.
The newly found gas will be added to the 45 bcm already discovered at Karish, and an additional 22 bcm identified at the Tanin gas field, also managed by Energean.

“We are delighted to be announcing this significant new gas discovery at Karish North, which further demonstrates the attractiveness of our acreage offshore Israel,” said Energean CEO Mathios Rigas.






Significant natural gas discovery made off Israel's shore


----------



## rylah (Apr 15, 2019)

*Israeli Lab Creates 3D-Printed Hearts with Biotic Tissue*


----------



## rylah (May 13, 2019)

*Beresheet 2 Receives $1 Million Genesis Prize - Your News From Israel*

#Beresheet 2 receives $1 million Genesis prize.
 American-Israeli Jewish astronaut will take Israeli flag to space in September.


----------



## rylah (May 19, 2019)

rylah said:


> 1. *Skyscrapers* - Ben Arim Tower is the highest one in the series, Tel-Aviv
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Israel's Luxury Real Estate Project in Netanyah*

One of the most luxurious real estate projects is created by the Briga Real Estate firm and is located in the gorgeous coastal city of Netanya. ILTV.tv’s Emanuelle Kadosh met up with the Briga team to hear all about the only towers in Israel that offer this type of luxury standard!


This is Netanyah, one of the most expensive places, but with all the problems Israel experiences with housing prices, this type of smart-centralized towers, simpler and smaller through gradually become the landscape both in north and south of Israel. Judea is still mostly rural, but with the rhythm of growth and investment in the area, Ma'ale Adumim and Ariel won't be left out too long.


----------



## rylah (Sep 13, 2019)

*Intel 2020 Summer Olympics*

**


----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2019)

*Israeli Foodtech*

WATCH: The world of food is changing. Thanks to a combination of grounbreaking technology and advanced agriculture, Israel is ready for the next step- Foodtech.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 6, 2019)

ICE Has a New $30M Contract With Israeli Phone Cracking Company Cellebrite

ICE Contracting Officer Tracy Riley said she would “absolutely” not provide more details about the contract. Cellebrite also did not respond to a request for comment. 

Privacy advocates have decried warrantless searches of electronic devices at the border for allegedly violating constitutional protections against unreasonable search and seizures.

US State Police Have Spent Millions on Israeli Phone Cracking Tech


----------



## member (Nov 8, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> ICE Has a New $30M Contract With Israeli Phone Cracking Company Cellebrite
> 
> ICE Contracting Officer Tracy Riley said she would “absolutely” not provide more details about the contract. Cellebrite also did not respond to a request for comment.
> 
> ...







*  “Privacy advocates have **decried** warrantless searches of electronic devices at the border for allegedly violating constitutional protections against unreasonable search and seizures.”*







What is this, the ice age?







It’s 2019. 



at all borders around planet earth, 

 terrorists will try anything to ‘get over:’







 getting dressed up as women is pretty popular.... 






rigging their ‘*device*’ 


...to do something …mean 

 --- who would be surprised?




everybody 

 (at the 4-corners) has to check ‘_*devices*_’ – especially ‘*mohamed’s* _*device'*_…..


* “violating constitutional protections…..”*


 For decades…..we’ve looked the other way-…especially in the 90’s… 





.....the gov’t 

 .... letting in [looking the other way] any tom, dick and joe-cartel / moocher from mexico [_and beyond_] without so much as a second glance….


----------



## rylah (Dec 2, 2019)

*Israel Plans to Go Back to the Moon … And Stick the Landing This Time*

Israel had pinned its hopes on becoming the fourth country to land softly on the moon, and although the *country's team failed on the first try,* it still intends to try to claim that coveted title.

The *Beresheet mission* attempted its landing in April, but a computer glitch late in the process meant the spacecraft didn't slow down properly during its descent. Six months later, a representative of Israel's government-owned aerospace manufacturer gave attendees gathered here for the 70th International Astronautical Congress a recap of what went wrong — and an introduction to what Israel hopes to* do next at the moon **attempt landing*." (The slides he presented added to that list the claim that Israel became the third nation to land too fast on the moon.)
*.*





Full article: *Space.com*


----------



## rylah (Dec 2, 2019)

*Israel Dominating Yet Another Tech Sector, Agriculture, AgTech! (Part 1)*

This was truly an epic day and I never thought I would say that about an agriculture event!

Truly an amazing event I was attending as SeeTree. The interviews were never ending starting with Doron Meller from GrowingIL smart agriculture community, to Saar Safra who makes honey using AI, to Ethy Levy from The Bridge Hub, to Shai Albaranes, and then, the CEO of SeeTree himself, Israel Talpaz who is truly one of the most brilliant CEOs I have ever had the chance to work with (seriously. watch this interview!!), to Amir Mizroch, the one and only who had some seriously insightful thoughts about Israeli tech, and that was literally just the beginning.

This was part one of the day! You want to know just how incredible Israeli tech is? This is the episode to watch!


----------



## rylah (Jan 26, 2020)

*What Does Israel's FoodTech Landscape Look Like? #372*

Food and technology!
Doesn't get much better than that!
This episode was taken at the Foodtech event and what an event it was!

Started the day at the beautiful Tel Aviv port, which was stunning.
Then arrived at the event and the marathon of meetings began.

First?
The brilliant Jack Levy from Israel Cleantech Ventures.
Super smart dude. Great talk!

Then?
Matan Goldberg from Agriculture Capital.
Thanks for the intro, Barak Hachamov!

Then?
The legendary Alon Chen, ex Google, now Tastewise.

 And that was just the beginning...


----------



## rylah (Feb 16, 2020)

*KKL-JNF 2040: Moving to the Land of Tomorrow*

*https://www.kkl-jnf.org/people-and-en...* KKL-JNF presents a detailed vision of the intra-Israeli relocation of one and a half million residents to the Negev and the Galilee. 

KKL-JNF will turn the Negev and the Galilee into high tech and innovation hubs, with far-reaching impact on the periphery.


----------



## rylah (Feb 18, 2020)

*Tel Aviv unveils plan to become top tourist hotspot by 2030*


----------



## rylah (Feb 20, 2020)

*Watch: Meet the guy who plans to buy 2.3% of the planet*
*Prof. Uri Shanas came up with a groundbreaking idea: Private people get together to buy a big chunk of nature, and commit to preserve it.*

The fires this season in Australia have claimed the lives of 29 people to date. 15 million acres of woodland have burned in Australia. Not to mention the 4.6 million acres that have burned in America and over 2 million in Brazil.

It is estimated that in Australia alone, between 500 million to one billion animals have died, including approximately half of the entire Koala population.

In many cases, governments are either helpless or completely uninterested in the problem. And although it is clear that 90% of the fires are caused by people, it’s not clear if there’s something that could be done to change the situation.

One thing is for certain: around the world many nations are seriously struggling to preserve nature and wildlife.

In 2015, Prof. Uri Shanas of Haifa University came up with a groundbreaking idea - what if private people got together to buy a big chunk of nature, and committed to preserve it. With several partners, Uri created TiME - This is My Earth, an organization that strives to purchase and preserve 2.3% of Earth’s entire territory.

We’re happy to have Prof. Shanas on the podcast today to discuss the initiative.


----------



## rylah (May 10, 2020)

Well, that's innovative! A group of Israeli scientists say that analyzing sewage from across the country can help with pinpointing areas of infection and hopefully curb a new wave of coronavirus.

For more:








						Down the tubes: How Israel’s poop may help prevent second coronavirus wave
					

Scientists say analyzing sewage from across the nation can help pinpoint infection areas and nip new cases in the bud




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2020)

*Silicon Wadi - Jerusalem Municipality Announces Economic Plan for East Jerusalem*

"Silicon Wadi [lit.valley in Arabic]: The urban project that will turn the Wadi Joz neighborhood [1] into East Jerusalem’s business and trade center.

The Jerusalem Municipality announced the launch of the ‘Silicon Wadi’ program - the municipality's flagship project in the city’s east which is expected to increase employment, trade, and hotel space on a large scale.

Within a few years, some 200,000 square meters of industrial space will be built, with an emphasis on the high-tech sector, alongside 50,000 square meters of commercial space and another 50,000 square meters for hotels.
The project, initiated by Jerusalem Mayor Moshe Lion, is part of the government's five-year plan to reduce socio-economic gaps and increase economic development in East Jerusalem (resolution 3790). This is one of the most complex projects to be carried out in Jerusalem in recent decades, and all the planning bodies, landowners, professional training bodies, and high-tech companies have joined together to take part in it.

The goals of the project, among other things, are to create about 10,000 high-quality workplaces in East Jerusalem, increase levels of trust between East Jerusalemites and the municipality and government, increase the employment rate of East Jerusalem women, and to strengthen the status of the Israeli educational curriculum in East Jerusalem as a gateway to higher education and employment [2].

Jerusalem Mayor Moshe Lion said: ‘We are taking an additional step towards fulfilling a historic plan in East Jerusalem, and are able to announce exciting news about Jerusalem’s economy in general and East Jerusalem’s economy in particular.


----------



## rylah (Jun 10, 2020)

*Israel's 2030 Energy Plan*

Israel has recently raised its 2030 Renewable Energy target from 17% to 30%! This move which will reduce air pollution by 93% & greenhouse gases by 50% per-capita.


----------



## rylah (Jun 11, 2020)

*Agri-tech booms in Israel’s Negev desert*

Israel’s Negev desert is home to a cutting-edge research and development center that is transforming the agricultural industry and attracting investors.


----------



## rylah (Jun 11, 2020)

*Israeli researchers claim to have successfully produced electricity from plants*

Israeli researchers have successfully produced electricity from plants in a study by the Director of the Renewable Energy Laboratory at the Faculty of Science at Tel Aviv University, Professor Iftach Yacoby announced on Tuesday.

"All green plants contain real 'solar panels'. They know how to capture a ray of light and transform it into a current of electrons. This is the very meaning of photosynthesis: using sunlight to produce a current electric," the professor told Hebrew media.

"To connect a household appliance to the electricity, you just have to plug it into an outlet. In the case of a plant, we didn't know where to 'plug' the plugs. We looked for a place in the cells of plants that could serve as an 'input,'" he continues.

"The green color of plants comes from chlorophyll, which is the basis of its photovoltaic cells. We took one of these cells and injected it with hydrogenase, an enzyme that produces hydrogen, then we introduced this cell into a green micro-algae."

The result being that "the plant which received the genes started to produce advanced photovoltaic cells. We realized that we had found the famous 'plug'," he enthusiastically added.
Professor Yacoby estimates, however, that it will still be "10 to 15 years" before this system can be marketed and commercialized for public consumption.


----------



## rylah (Jun 21, 2020)

*Agriculture in the Negev: Today's Desert Pioneers*
Meet some of the miracle workers who are pushing forward the frontiers of desert agriculture. Get your popcorn and family, and watch this entertaining 40-minute video that will amaze and inspire you. Hear about the creative irrigation systems and growing techniques of crops like the jojoba plant, wine grapes, peppers, and tomberries – tomatoes the size of blueberries. Learn about the unique aquaculture, from fish, to coral, to genetically modified prawns, made possible because of the talented scientists at Ben-Gurion University and the pioneering farmers of the Negev desert.


----------



## TheParser (Jun 21, 2020)

Israel is such a constructive member of the world community.

The technological genius of its people is amazing.

Israel, I hear, has been very innovative in health care, too.

A big THANK YOU to Israel.


----------



## rylah (Jul 6, 2020)

*Israel is OECD solar energy champion, new report says*

*Israel is now top among OECD countries and second in the entire world in terms of solar energy production, according to the International Energy Agency.*

Israel is now top among Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development members and second in the entire world in terms of solar energy production, a new report by the International Energy Agency has determined.

The report found that 8.7% of Israel's overall electricity is now produced by solar energy –second in the world behind Honduras (14.8%), and ahead of Germany (8.6%), Chile (8.5%), Australia and Greece (8.1%).

The figures reflect the Energy Ministry's ambitious 80 billion shekel ($22.8 billion) plan, unveiled in early June, to increase the use of solar power over the coming decade, as Israel's population and energy demands are set to surge.

Though awash with sunlight, at the end of 2019 Israel was producing just 5% of its electricity from solar energy. About 64% came from natural gas and the rest from coal.

Energy Minister Yuval Steinitz said the new target is to outpace rising demand and have solar power production grow to 30% by 2030, or about 16,000 megawatts.

The Energy Ministry aims to completely phase out coal by 2026.

It was also the first time Israel cracked the top 20 countries in the world in terms of its potential to install and exploit solar PV (photovoltaic) panels. According to the report, the cost of installing these panels is expected to drop significantly in the coming years.

"When I entered office in 2015, Israel was among the worst-rated countries in terms of solar energy production, and many claimed that we have no chance of hitting the targets we set for ourselves. I'm extremely proud that within just a few years we've climbed to first place in terms of solar energy production – among all OECD countries – and second place in the entire world," said Steinitz.

Full article:



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2020/07/01/israel-is-oecd-solar-energy-champion-new-reports-says/


----------



## MartyNYC (Jul 6, 2020)

Dr. Ritesh Malik: How Israelis have built one of the most advanced countries in the world


----------



## rylah (Jul 13, 2020)

*Watch the Ofek-16 Satellite Launch into Space*

The Space Administration in the Directorate of Defense Research and Development (DDR&D), of the Israel Ministry of Defense and Israel Aerospace Industries, successfully launched the “Ofek 16” reconnaissance satellite into space early Monday morning at 4:00 a.m., the Defense Ministry said.

The launch was performed from a launch site based in central Israel, using a "Shavit" launcher.

“The fact that Israel is one of the 13 countries in the world with satellite launching capabilities is not a given, and was made possible by the people who have been investing in these systems and advancing breakthrough capabilities over the years. We will continue to strengthen and maintain Israel's capabilities on every front, in every place," added Gantz.










						'Ofek 16' satellite successfully launched into space
					

“Ofek 16” is an electro-optical reconnaissance satellite with advanced capabilities.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Sep 4, 2020)

*Israel Launches Nanosatellite to Perform Groundbreaking Medical Experiments in Space*

An Israeli developed micro-laboratory was successfully launched early Thursday morning into space, where it will perform innovative scientific-medical experiments.

The launch on a Vega launcher took place from the European space base in French Guinea, carrying a total of 53 satellites, most of them miniatures, from 13 countries.

The launch was delayed several times because of the Coronavirus (COVID-19) pandemic.

The nanosatellite, a partnership of the Israeli Space Agency (ISA) in the Ministry of Science and Technology and the Italian Space Agency, consists of a tiny laboratory.

The laboratory, developed by Israel’s SpacePharma, will conduct four experiments in the fields of medicine, biology and chemistry that will provide new and groundbreaking information on diseases and their prevention.

The DIDO-3 is a laboratory the size of a shoebox and weighs only 2.3 kilos, enabling for experiments to be performed cheaply, on a small scale and without human contact.

The miniature laboratory is operated autonomously and allows each scientist to conduct the experiment independently and with full remote control.

Each experiment involves two researchers, one Israeli and one Italian. The Israeli researchers are from the Technion in Haifa, Sheba Medical Center in Tel Aviv and the Hebrew University in Jerusalem.

The experiments include the prevention of infections, drug development, prevention of antibiotic resistance and delaying of the aging process.

Looking ahead to when space tourism will become a reality, Sheba’s experiment will also help to calculate the risks of antibiotic-resistant infectious diseases in humans traveling to space.

Space is an optimal environment for conducting biological and chemical experiments, and specifically for the development of new drugs. For example, bacteria in outer space develop rapid drug resistance due to the special stress conditions – and a drug that has been shown to be effective against bacteria in space is likely to easily outperform terrestrial bacteria of the same strain.

SpacePharma has previously conducted similar experiments in space.

In 2018, the company made history when it became the first Israeli company to launch cargo into space and safely return it to Earth. The lab was launched in 2017 aboard a launcher and docked at the International Space Station. In March 2018, the lab was successfully retrieved from the Pacific Ocean.













						Israel Launches Nanosatellite to Perform Groundbreaking Medical Experiments in Space
					

An Israeli developed micro-laboratory was successfully launched early Thursday morning into space, where it will perform innovative scientific-medical experiments.The launch on a Vega launcher too




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 4, 2020)

I have to ask this question.  ...  

Why do the Israeli's still beg the U.S. every year for billions of tax payer dollars, when they clearly have plenty of money to fund all of these cutting edge technology projects?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I have to ask this question.  ...
> 
> Why do the Israeli's still beg the U.S. every year for billions of tax payer dollars, when they clearly have plenty of money to fund all of these cutting edge technology projects?





Since Israel receives roughly $3.8 Billion in aid from the United States while purchasing roughly $12.2 Billion in goods and services from the United States, the amount of money that Israel “gets” from the US every year, directly and indirectly, comes out to a negative $8.4 Billion. Or, to put it more simply, the US “gets” more money from Israel every year, directly and indirectly, than Israel receives from the US.
Now, while we’re at it, let’s see how that compares to some of her neighbors.
According to the Congressional Research Service, the US sends direct aid to the Palestinian Authority in the amount of roughly $170 Million a year. This last year, President trump increased that amount to $300 Million. In addition to bilateral aid, the United States is the largest single-state donor to the U.N. Relief and Works Agency for Palestine Refugees in the Near East (UNRWA). U.S. contributions to UNRWA, which have totaled more than $5.6 billion since UNRWA’s inception in 1950, have averaged over $250 million annually since 2007.

Additionally, since the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed more than $5 billion in bilateral economic and non-lethal security assistance to the Palestinians in the West Bank and Gaza, who are among the largest per capita recipients of foreign aid worldwide.
If we add those yearly totals up, the Palestinian Authority is scheduled to receive approximately $830 Million in aid from the United States this year. 

Since 2000, the PA has averaged a total of $293 Million a year in foreign expenditures. Even if we could assume that the entire amount of foreign spending goes directly to the US (We can’t. It doesn’t.), the PA would still be netting $537 Million a year from the US.

That means while Israel “gets” negative $8.4 Billion a year from America, Palestine “gets” $537 Million from the US. In other words, the PA gets about $9 Billion a year more from the US than Israel does.









						How much money does Israel get from the US every year, directly and indirectly?
					

Answer (1 of 5): I want to point out the obvious fallacy for those saying Israel gets $3.8 billion from the US and buys $12.2 billion in goods, therefore gives more than receives. You can not compare private commerce to giving away tax payer dollars. Give and buy are very different. Companies and...




					www.quora.com


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 6, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Since* Israel receives roughly $3.8 Billion in aid from the United States *while purchasing roughly $12.2 Billion in goods and services from the United States


So the U.S. has to bribe Israel with $3.8 billion of taxpayer money to buy our products? Quite the racket Israel has going on.
Maybe I should see if WalMart and Target will pay me money to shop at their stores?
I wonder if Harvard teaches this business model to their students majoring in economics?  ...


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Since* Israel receives roughly $3.8 Billion in aid from the United States *while purchasing roughly $12.2 Billion in goods and services from the United States
> ...



Spin it any way you like.

You’re not convincing me.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 6, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Spin it any way you like.
> You’re not convincing me.


No spin, just truth.  ....


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Spin it any way you like.
> ...



Your subjective truth.

Don’t bother with any more.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 6, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Your subjective truth.
> Don’t bother with any more.


Next time you are out and about. Stop at a few stores and ask if they will pay you shop there?
Let me know how it turns out.  ...


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Your subjective truth.
> ...



We’re done.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 6, 2020)

Mindful said:


> *We’re done.*


True, on this subject you're toast.  ...


----------



## ESay (Sep 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Maybe I should see if WalMart and Target will pay me money to shop at their stores?


Why not? I am sure you have heard the word 'cashback'.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 6, 2020)

ESay said:


> *Why not? I am sure you have heard the word 'cashback'.*


Yes, but not "cash up front" before you buy.  ...


----------



## rylah (Sep 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I have to ask this question.  ...
> 
> Why do the Israeli's still beg the U.S. every year for billions of tax payer dollars, when they clearly have plenty of money to fund all of these cutting edge technology projects?



That's the American way to control,
to make Israel reliant on US politics and military industry, and limit or otherwise supervise key decisions in development of competitive technology though contracts with local developers.

No one begs for it, you think it's a threat, but it's only about 1% of Israel's GDP.


----------



## rylah (Sep 6, 2020)

*Israeli woman on Fast Company ‘Most Creative People’ list*

Inna Braverman, founder and CEO of Israeli clean-energy company Eco Wave Power, is the only Israeli on the 11th annual Fast Company list of Most Creative People in Business honoring 74 women and men from such companies as Netflix and Google.

Braverman cofounded Eco Wave Power in 2011 at the age of 24. Its wave energy generation technology is installed in Israel and Gibraltar, and next will be introduced in Portugal. She led the public listing of Eco Wave Power on Nasdaq Stockholm, thereby becoming the first Israeli company to list on this exchange.







“I am honored to be included in such an impressive list of creative individuals, and it is incredibly gratifying to see Eco Wave Power recognized for the pioneering work that we are doing,” said Braverman.

“Since [cofounder] David Leb and I began this journey in 2011, our goal has always been to revolutionize the renewable energy sector. As climate change presents an increasingly urgent challenge, we need lots of creative thinking, to preserve our planet and aid the fight against climate change.”

Braverman was previously recognized as CNN’s “Tomorrow’s Hero,” Medium.com’s “100 makers and mavericks,” Wired’s list of “Females Changing the World” and MSN.com’s “30 most influential women of the 21st century.”










						Israeli woman on Fast Company ‘Most Creative People’ list - ISRAEL21c
					

Inna Braverman, founder and CEO of Eco Wave Power, is the only Israeli on Fast Company’s annual list of the most creative people in business.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## ESay (Sep 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > *Why not? I am sure you have heard the word 'cashback'.*
> ...


Yes, in this case the policy involved, but anyway it doesn't seem as if the US just donates the money to Israel.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 6, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Since* Israel receives roughly $3.8 Billion in aid from the United States *while purchasing roughly $12.2 Billion in goods and services from the United States
> ...


I agree with you 110%.
Israel gets 3.8 Billion and delivers back 10 Billion in technology.
Israel should refuse the money and simply charge the US 10 Billion.


----------



## rylah (Nov 16, 2020)

*Israeli Conference on Contending with Desertification Attended by UAE, Iran*

Nearly 2,000 people are participating virtually in Ben-Gurion University’s 2020 Drylands, Deserts & Desertification Conference (DDD) which began on Monday and will address one of the most pressing worldwide issues, “Feeding the Drylands: Challenges in a Changing Environment.”

Desertification refers to a process of degradation in arid, semi-arid and dry sub-humid areas as a result of human activity, climate change and various additional factors. More than 40% of the Earth’s landmass is considered drylands, and that percentage rises every year.






The world’s largest desertification-focused conference is being held virtually with participants from 103 countries, including from the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Iran.

The number of registrants has quadrupled since the previous DDD conference.

Continue reading:








						Israeli Conference on Contending with Desertification Attended by UAE, Iran
					

Nearly 2,000 people are participating virtually in Ben-Gurion University’s 2020 Drylands, Deserts & Desertification Conference (DDD) which began on Monday and will address one of the most pressing w




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 20, 2021)

*Another Giant Step in Establishing Israel’s “City of Health”*

*A cornerstone for the Israel Center for Advanced Nuclear Medicine and Radio-Pharmacy was laid at a ceremony on Dec. 8 at the Sheba Medical Center, Tel Hashomer.

The new facility is expected to make Sheba one of the most advanced global centers for nuclear medicine, imaging and radio-pharmacy. The new facility is made possible thanks to the generous support and contribution of businessman and philanthropist Roman Abramovich.*





Along with the most state-of-the-art diagnostic imaging devices, and a large complex for innovative radioactive treatments, the new center will also feature a cyclotron – the largest and most advanced in Israel – that will allow the development and production of more accurate and rapid cancer diagnosis and treatments.

With the help of the cyclotron, Sheba Medical Center will be able to develop and produce within its own research laboratories new research materials to diagnose other maladies such as heart disease, inflammatory ailments, and Alzheimer’s, as well as to produce innovative medications and treatments for local and global use.

Dr. Liran Domchevsky, Director of the Institute of Nuclear Medicine at Sheba Medical Center said, “Today the cornerstone was laid for a groundbreaking center with the ability to diagnose and treat patients with all types of diseases. The new center will provide advanced and better treatment, and will promote the production and development of new materials that will affect the way medicine will look in the future.”

Prof. Yitshak Kreiss, Director General of Sheba Medical Center added, “The establishment of the new center is a revolution in the diagnosis and treatment of cancer and other diseases. Today, we took another giant step in establishing Israel’s City of Health and implementing a new vision for patient care at Sheba Medical Center.”









						Another Giant Step in Establishing Israel’s “City of Health”
					

A cornerstone for the Israel Center for Advanced Nuclear Medicine and Radio-Pharmacy was laid at a ceremony on Dec. 8 at the Sheba Medical Center, Tel Hashomer.The new facility is expected to make




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 25, 2021)

*StoreDot Batteries Pass 5-Minute Electric Vehicle Hurdle*

*Israeli startup StoreDot announced this week that it has produced 1,000 of its XFC extra-fast-charging electric car batteries.*

StoreDot’s proprietary lithium-ion batteries can be charged to full capacity in just five minutes, compared with 30 to 40 minutes for other electric car batteries, including those from high-flying companies such as Tesla.

If StoreDot’s XFC batteries can be mass produced over the course of the next three years, as professor Chao-Yang Wang of the Battery and Energy Storage Technology Center at Pennsylvania State University predicts, it could be game over for the internal combustion engine.

“The number one barrier to the adoption of electric vehicles is no longer cost,” explained StoreDot CEO Doron Myersdorf. “It is range anxiety. You’re either afraid that you’re going to get stuck on the highway or you’re going to need to sit in a charging station for two hours. But if the experience of the driver is exactly like fueling [a gasoline car], this whole anxiety goes away.”

At the 2019 Ecomotion conference in Tel Aviv, StoreDot showed off a live five-minute recharge of a motorcycle. And last year, StoreDot revealed that it had adopted its fast charging battery technology to work with autonomous drones.

“We are releasing engineering samples from a mass production line,” Myersdorf told _The Guardian_ newspaper. “This demonstrates it is feasible and it’s commercially ready.”

StoreDot replaces the graphite used in traditional lithium-ion batteries with germanium-based nanoparticles into which ions can pass quickly and more easily. StoreDot plans to transition to silicon—which is less expensive than germanium—next year to bring the cost equal to lithium-ion batteries.

StoreDot is working with BP, the British petroleum company, on repurposing thousands of existing gasoline service stations into charging stations for the batteries.

Wang notes that for fast charging to be economically viable, it must be repeatable at least 500 times without degrading the battery. Myersdorf said StoreDot’s batteries can be recharged for 1,000 cycles while retaining 80 percent of their original capacity.

The sample battery cells—which will now be distributed to electric vehicle manufacturers for testing—were produced by StoreDot’s strategic partner in China, EVE Energy. The batteries are designed to be produced on existing lithium-ion production lines, which should further keep the price down.

Founded in 2012 and headquartered in Herzliya, StoreDot has raised $130 million from investors including Daimler AG, TDK Corporation and Samsung Ventures, as well as BP Ventures.

“We’re on the cusp of achieving a revolution in the electric vehicle charging experience that will remove the critical barrier to mass adoption,” said Myersdorf.

_This article first appeared in Israel21c._













						StoreDot Batteries Pass 5-Minute Electric Vehicle Hurdle
					

(Israel21c) Israeli startup StoreDot announced this week that it has produced 1,000 of its XFC extra-fast-charging electric car batteries.StoreDot’s proprietary lithium-ion batteries can be char




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 28, 2021)

*Israeli and Emirati companies sign deal to bring greentech innovation to region*

*



*

Gulf-Israel Green Ventures (GIGV) and the UAE’s United Stars Group have signed a first-of-its-kind deal that will bring Israeli green technologies to the UAE and the wider Gulf region, and Emirati technologies to Israel. The historic deal is focusing on sustainable development projects in the broader Gulf region.

The deal was signed by Gulf-Israel Green Ventures Chief Executive Officer Asher Fredman and United Stars Group Founder and President Omar Al Suwaidi. Following in the footsteps of the historic Abraham Accords, the terms call for delivering environmental innovation to sustainable development in the region and beyond. The new memorandum calls for GIGV to help promote sustainable development goals in Israel and the Gulf in addition to working to reduce emissions while building more environmentally friendly economies and societies. These goals are to be achieved through various types of cooperation including people-to-people, business, and economic. This memorandum is widely expected to be the first of more similar arrangements to come in the future.

One of the initial projects within the framework of the MoU will be to work to integrate Israeli urban green technologies into commercial and residential real estate projects, including one currently being developed on Sheikh Zayed Road in Dubai.

“The Gulf is experiencing explosive growth in several submarkets and we could not have found a better partner to bring Israeli greentech innovation to development in the region than the United Stars Group. Already, we have identified and begun work on several large projects that we believe will quickly accelerate our growth,” said Fredman.

“We have had our eye on Israeli greentech and cleantech technologies for quite some time and were looking for a partner with deep expertise in this sector in Israel. Gulf-Israel Green Ventures is a wonderful partner for us,” said Al Suwaidi. “There is tremendous opportunity presented before us to help promote environmentally friendly and sustainable projects that will stand to benefit future generations. This is the true spirit of the Abraham Accords.”









						Israeli and Emirati companies sign deal to bring greentech innovation to region
					

Initial projects to focus on commercial and residential real estate developments in Dubai.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Quasar44 (Feb 28, 2021)

rylah said:


> 1. *Skyscrapers* - Ben Arim Tower is the highest one in the series, Tel-Aviv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did Jews learn how to be the best builders in the world ??


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2021)

rylah said:


> *Another Giant Step in Establishing Israel’s “City of Health”
> 
> A cornerstone for the Israel Center for Advanced Nuclear Medicine and Radio-Pharmacy was laid at a ceremony on Dec. 8 at the Sheba Medical Center, Tel Hashomer.
> 
> ...



*For Third Year in Row, Israel’s Sheba Medical Center Ranks as One of World’s ‘Top 10’ Hospitals*

For the third consecutive year, Newsweek magazine has ranked Sheba Medical Center among the “Top 10 Best Hospitals in the World,” placing it at #10 in 2021.

The magazine’s annual “World’s Best Hospitals” survey, which debuted on the Newsweek.com site on Wednesday, once again cited Sheba’s superior health care, in addition to its medical innovation and cutting-edge research.

Sheba faced stiffer global competition this year, as the annual Newsweek/Statista ranking featured far more countries, expanding from 1,000 hospitals in 2019 to 2,000 in 2021. Despite doubling the number of participating hospitals, Sheba still placed in the “Top 10.”

“To be nominated and ranked among the Top 10 World’s Best Hospitals for three consecutive years, underscores Israel’s image as a small country with world-class medicine and what we call ‘Sheba Global Impact,’ ” said Professor Yitshak Kreiss, CEO of Sheba Medical Center, the largest facility of its kind in Israel and the Middle East region.

“This honor is also a testament to our dedicated staff, which has worked tirelessly to utilize cutting-edge medical treatments, treating patients from all walks of life during these challenging times, offering hope without boundaries,” he added.

Sheba is located on a 200-acre campus and is home to 11 of Israel’s national health centers, four hospitals, two institutes, expansive research laboratories, 159 medical departments and clinics and diverse educational facilities.













						For Third Year in Row, Israel’s Sheba Medical Center Ranks as One of World’s ‘Top 10’ Hospitals
					

For the third consecutive year, Newsweek magazine has ranked Sheba Medical Center among the “Top 10 Best Hospitals in the World,” placing it at #10 in 2021.The magazine’s annual “World’s




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 21, 2021)

*Special project: The Israeli scientists who stunned the world with 5 groundbreaking studies

Science fiction, miracle, the act of creation - each of these words describes what is happening right now in research institutes and laboratories in Israel • Dozens of groundbreaking and life changing studies, of which we chose five and talked to the scientists behind them.*

*Breakthrough: A pill of gut bacteria to prevent obesity*

Prof. Iris Shai, Faculty of Health Sciences, Ben Gurion University: "What bothered me was how we overcome the fact that in half a year of healthy nutrition we reach our maximum and hence it works less well for us. What are we doing here? What can we leverage from this optimal half year? "And we got the bacteria." "We have found that we can improve our own gut bacteria, the macro-bio, with the help of a green diet and later re-implant the bacterial memory and prevent re-weight gain," she said.

*Breakthrough: Growing embryos outside the uterus in the processor*

Prof. Yaakov Hanna, head of the Stem Cell Laboratory at the Weizmann Institute: "We recently developed a method to grow precocious embryos outside the uterus." I did not expect it to work, I said it would be fine if it did not work. But we are of course greedy scientists, every time we progress a bit then say we want even more. We can see how a fetus transforms its shape from a sphere of cells that is shapeless, within 5 days, to form intact with all its organs. We can also control his environment as he grows up. " The second implication is whether it can work or facilitate or replace the growth of mammals outside the uterus. "

*Breakthrough: Edible Steak in a Laboratory Using 3D Bio-Printing with Biological Ink*

Prof. Shulamit Levenberg, Faculty of Biomedical Engineering at the Technion: "We have actually worked for many years in the field of tissue engineering for medical purposes - whether it is muscle tissue, or heart muscle or bone tissue, to replace and repair damaged tissue in the body. This technological development of cell growth "In three dimensions, it also brought us the opportunity to come and produce muscle tissue that is simply from cow cells and can be used for food."

*Breakthrough: An innovative blood test that will change the way diseases are diagnosed*

Dr. Israa Sharqiya and Dr. Ronen Sadeh, Department of Biological Chemistry at the Institute of Life Sciences of the Hebrew University: "We developed a blood test that can diagnose diseases, and this year the article was published and we are now trying to get it out of the lab and make it accessible to doctors and patients. "Healthy, they will take a blood test from him, this blood test will reach our laboratories and we will be able to tell him that he is fine or that we may see a development of some process."

*Breakthrough: Remedies without the use of animals by human organ technology on a chip*

Prof. Ya'akov Nahmias, Head of the Center for Bioengineering at the Hebrew University: "As much as I love animals and I am really dedicated to reducing experiments and working with animals - that is not the reason I do it. The reason I wake up in the morning to work is because I think of using my husband Life is just not efficient anymore and we actually have to move on to the 21st century and beyond. "










						N12 - המדענים הישראלים שהדהימו את העולם ב-5 מחקרים פורצי דרך
					

מדע בדיוני, פלא, מעשה בריאה – כל אחת מהמילים האלה מתארת את מה שקורה ממש עכשיו במכוני המחקר והמעבדות בישראל • עשרות מחקרים פורצי דרך ומשני חיים, מתוכם בחרנו חמישה ושוחחנו את המדענים והמדעניות שעומדים מאחוריהם




					www.mako.co.il


----------



## rylah (Jul 13, 2021)

*Israel’s SpaceIL Gets $70M Boost To Launch 2nd Moon Mission In 2024*

Israel’s second planned moon mission is quickly shaping up to become reality. SpaceIL,
the non-profit organization behind Israel’s original initiative to land an unmanned spacecraft on the moon, which it did in 2019 with the ill-fated Beresheet (“Genesis” in Hebrew) lander, announced on Sunday that it raised $70 million from a group of prominent philanthropists and investors to launch Beresheet 2, a follow-up space mission set for 2024.

The group includes the Khan Foundation by South African-Israeli philanthropist Morris Khan, who also backed the first moon mission, the Patrick and Lina Drahi foundation set up by Drahi, a French-Israeli business magnate the Moshal Space Foundation in partnership with leading Israeli VC firm Entrée Capital.







Read more:








						Israel's SpaceIL Gets $70M Boost To Launch 2nd Moon Mission In 2024
					

The Beresheet 2 mission hopes to land 2 spacecraft on the moon, with backing from prominent investors and philanthropists.




					nocamels.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 13, 2021)

Sunny Eilat and Nice join forces to become smart cities​Israel and France’s top seaside destinations come together to find technology-based solutions for issues of infrastructure, energy and tourism. ​





The southern city of Eilat and the French Riviera city of Nice have so much in common: sun, sea, loads of French tourists and, apparently, common municipal problems. So much so, that the two vacation destinations teamed up and launched a joint program to tackle the latter.

The two-year program will see a 10 member team from each city search for technology-based solutions to challenges in the field of smart cities, including issues of infrastructure, transportation, energy, community services and tourism.

It will be run by the Eilat Tech Center that’s backed by Arieli Capital, in collaboration with Nice’s innovation hub.

Read more:








						Sunny Eilat and Nice join forces to become smart cities - ISRAEL21c
					

Israel and France’s top seaside destinations come together to find technology-based solutions for issues of infrastructure, energy and tourism.




					www.israel21c.org


----------



## rylah (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 7, 2021)

TAU Researchers’ Discovery of Immune System’s ‘Double Agents’ May Help Win War on Cancer​A new Tel Aviv University study examined for the first time the development of a glioblastoma cancerous tumor in animal models with a normal immune system, to best simulate the development of the tumor in humans. The findings of the study showed that there are immune system cells that, even though their primary function is to attack and kill the cancer cells, actually act as “double agents” that increase and intensify the aggressiveness and threat of the tumor.

The study was led by Dr. Dinorah Friedmann-Morvinski of the George S. Wise Faculty of Life Sciences and Sagol School of Neuroscience, and her Ph.D. student and Prerna Magod Also participating in the study were Dr. Liat Rousso-Noori and Ignacio Mastandrea, also from the Faculty of Life Sciences, as well as other researchers from the Sackler Faculty of Medicine at Tel Aviv University and the Weizmann Institute of Science. The study was published in the prestigious journal Cell Reports (*Exploring the longitudinal glioma microenvironment landscape uncovers reprogrammed pro-tumorigenic neutrophils in the bone marrow*).






Glioblastoma is the most common type of brain cancer, and one of the most violent and deadly cancers in humans; the average life expectancy of glioblastoma patients is 12 to 15 months from the moment of detection. The researchers explain that usually, the scientific monitoring of the development of the cancerous tumor in animal models is carried out without an active immune system, to enable the absorption and growth of cancer cells in the body. The disadvantage of this commonly-used model lies in the fact that the immune system either does not exist or does not function properly, which prevents researchers from monitoring the interaction between it and the tumor cells.

The study, which was conducted in Dr. Friedmann-Morvinski’s laboratory, used a model that examined the development of cancer cells in animal models with functioning immune systems. This allowed the cancer to grow gradually, to the point of the development of a massive tumor, which enabled the close monitoring of its development, and throughout the process, of the interaction between the cancer cells and different immune system cells.

In the study, the researchers found that cells called neutrophils play a critical role in interacting with the cancerous growth. Neutrophils are immune system cells that originate in the bone marrow, and whose purpose is to “swallow” or kill bacteria and fungi and fight the infections caused by them. “Neutrophils are the front-line soldiers of the immune system,” says Dr. Friedmann-Morvinski. “When a tumor begins to develop, the neutrophils are among the first to mobilize and attack it to eliminate it.”

The researchers also found that the neutrophils remain close to the tumor throughout its development, and are continuously and consistently recruited from the bone marrow. The surprising thing that was discovered during this study is that the neutrophils “change sides:” Whereas at first, with the onset of the initial tumor, the neutrophils fight it, over time the neutrophils recruited to the cancerous area begin to support its development.

Read more -








						TAU Researchers’ Discovery of Immune System’s ‘Double Agents’ May Help Win War on Cancer
					

A new Tel Aviv University study examined for the first time the development of a glioblastoma cancerous tumor in animal models with a normal immune system, to best simulate the development of the tumo




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 5, 2022)

Without Egg, Sperm or Womb: Synthetic Mouse Embryo Models Created Solely from Stem Cells​*The method opens new vistas for studying how stem cells self-organize into organs and may in the future help produce transplantable tissues*

An egg meets a sperm – that’s a necessary first step in life’s beginnings, and it’s also a common first step in embryonic development research. But in a Weizmann Institute of Science study published today in _Cell_, researchers have grown synthetic embryo models of mice outside the womb by starting solely with stem cells cultured in a petri dish – that is, without the use of fertilized eggs. The method opens new horizons for studying how stem cells form various organs in the developing embryo, and may one day make it possible to grow tissues and organs for transplantation using synthetic embryo models.


A video showing a synthetic mouse embryo model on day 8 of its development; it has a beating heart, a yolk sac, a placenta and an emerging blood circulation

“The embryo is the best organ-making machine and the best 3D bioprinter – we tried to emulate what it does,” says Prof. Jacob Hanna of Weizmann’s Molecular Genetics Department, who headed the research team. He explains that scientists already know how to restore mature cells to “stemness” – pioneers of this cellular reprogramming had won a Nobel Prize in 2012. But going in the opposite direction, that is, causing stem cells to differentiate into specialized body cells, not to mention form entire organs, has proved much more problematic. “Until now, in most studies, the specialized cells were often either hard to produce or aberrant, and they tended to form a mishmash instead of well-structured tissue suitable for transplantation. We managed to overcome these hurdles by unleashing the self-organization potential encoded in the stem cells.”





(l-r): Dr. Noa Novershtern, Prof. Jacob Hanna, Alejandro Aguilera-Castrejon, Shadi Tarazi and Carine Joubran

Hanna’s team built on two previous advances in his lab. One was an efficient method for reprogramming stem cells back to a naïve state – that is, to their earliest stage – when they have the greatest potential to specialize into different cell types. The other, described in a scientific paper in _Nature_ in March 2021, was the electronically controlled device the team had developed over seven years of trial and error for growing natural mouse embryos outside the womb. The device keeps the embryos bathed in a nutrient solution inside of beakers that move continuously, simulating the way nutrients are supplied by material blood flow to the placenta, and closely controls oxygen exchange and atmospheric pressure. In the earlier research, the team had successfully used this device to grow natural mouse embryos from day 5 to day 11.


This is how synthetic mouse embryo models were grown outside the womb: a video showing the device in action. Continuously moving beakers simulate the natural nutrient supply, while oxygen exchange and atmospheric pressure are tightly controlled

In the new study, the team set out to grow a synthetic embryo model solely from naïve mouse stem cells that had been cultured for years in a petri dish, dispensing with the need for starting with a fertilized egg. This approach is extremely valuable because it could, to a large extent, bypass the technical and ethical issues involved in the use of natural embryos in research and biotechnology. Even in the case of mice, certain experiments are currently unfeasible because they would require thousands of embryos, whereas access to models derived from mouse embryonic cells, which grow in lab incubators by the millions, is virtually unlimited.

Read more -








						Without Egg, Sperm or Womb: Synthetic Mouse Embryo Models Created Solely from Stem Cells - Weizmann Wonder Wander - News, Features and Discoveries
					

The method opens new vistas for studying how stem cells self-organize into organs and may in the future help produce transplantable tissues




					wis-wander.weizmann.ac.il


----------



## rylah (Monday at 5:27 PM)

_Jewish space lasers_ are coming....


----------



## rylah (Monday at 5:32 PM)

TAU Launches 3rd Nanosatellite into Space in Less than 2 Years
					

TAU launched its first Israeli nanosatellite designed to communicate from space with an optical ground station.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Monday at 6:40 PM)

Israeli pens plan for belt of solar panels on moon to power oxygen production
					

With NASA mulling nuclear reactor to generate energy, Ben Gurion University expert says his idea would produce same amount of power with six times less mass




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------

